# FoX from Washington



## TranceAddictFoX (Dec 16, 2009)

Sup everyone? I'm new to Snowboarding, went for my first time last weekend at the Summit at Snoqualmie with a friend and absolutely loved it. I'm just checking out different snowboarding sites and learning all I can to enjoy it even more. I don't have any specific questions now, just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Have fun that is the only advice i can give. oh and Crystal is where its at. haha im kinda partial


----------



## TranceAddictFoX (Dec 16, 2009)

I've herd that from a few people now. I'll definitely have to check it out, thanks.


----------

